
Playing Mortal Kombat with TensorFlow.js - mgechev
https://blog.mgechev.com/2018/10/20/transfer-learning-tensorflow-js-data-augmentation-mobile-net/
======
formalsystem
Plug for my company Yuri
[https://www.yurigameai.com/](https://www.yurigameai.com/)

If you're interested in using ML techniques to create AI for your games please
reach out!

I'm an ML scientist and video game designer and I'm looking to make it as easy
as possible for game designers to use AI in creative ways in their games (e.g:
drop in replacement, automatically adjusting the difficulty of levels and
more)

~~~
why_only_15
What was the thought process behind the name Yuri? The first thing I think of
when I see it (and I'm sure many think of) is the Japanese word.

~~~
formalsystem
It's a reference to Yuri from the Command and Conquer series. He uses mind
control abilities to control his enemies and is OP as fuck.

I'm looking for something that has an association with mind control or AI that
would click for most gamers out there

------
toast0
Yet another way javascript is reinventing things from 25 years ago
[https://segaretro.org/Activator](https://segaretro.org/Activator)

------
z3
Awesome idea and implementation. tutorial is useful and clear. Well done
mgechev, great job!

~~~
mgechev
Thank you!

------
polskibus
How easy would it be to extend the model to trigger fatality move upon
squeezing a bottle of ketchup ? Honest question about extensibility of the
presented approach.

~~~
mgechev
Fun idea! Updating the dimensions of the softmax layer and squeezing storage
of ketchup bottles in front of the camera to collect data for the training set
should do the job!

------
chaostheory
For a 2nd version, it might be better to use a fighting game like Overgrowth
([https://store.steampowered.com/app/25000/Overgrowth/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/25000/Overgrowth/)).
I haven't tried it but it has a scripting and mod system.

------
ninjakeyboard
Really cool. Sometimes when I get angry I just want to turn people into babies
with my hands.

------
z3t4
The guy has a pretty good stance, but I don't think looking at the computer
screen while throwing kicks in another direction is such a good idea, I kinda
expected him to round-kick his TV-set, almost disappointing he didn't.

~~~
mgechev
There were moments I was close to kicking the TV-set while tuning the
hyperparameters :-)

------
mhasbini
Support multiplayer, address some latency issues and we'd have an awesome
game.

------
alexgmcm
I was expecting a bot using Deep Reinforcement Learning or something.

This was amazing.

------
angel_j
I want to see Liu Kang's flying bicycle kick performed this way.

------
NicoJuicy
Now this is really awesome! Nostalgia all the way

------
ne0sapi3n
This would be so cool on an XBox!

------
ammaskartik
This is great stuff!!

------
nurettin
One of the greatest categorization solvers created by humans being used by a
video game enthusiast to kick and punch his virtual opponent in the nuts.

~~~
michaelvoz
What a bad attitude. This is cool. Not every project has to set out with the
seriousness of curing cancer. Some of the most important discoveries are made
tinkering. He also was kind enough to post his processes, methodology, code,
etc to everyone on the internet for free, contributing to human knowledge.
Maybe someone will read his blog and be inspired to apply techniques from it
in ways that radically change the world - or maybe just push the envelope in a
niche field somewhere. Who knows. You make it sound like there's not enough
tensorflow to go around, and that he is somehow misusing our precious supply!
I can't stand negative people like you.

~~~
nurettin
My attitude was playful in the spirit of this blog. Yours is combative and
petty. Expected better from an Uber engineer!

